# Rocking Chair....



## Adam (17 Jan 2007)

Well, I've been talking about this on and off to several forum members for at least a year or two. But I've always said it be 3 years or so to finish. 1 year planning, 1 year moving house + new workshop, 1 year to build....

Anyway, I'll start with some thanks for Waterhead for accompanying me to the saw yard and providing oodles of advice. Not only has he been and bought at several sawmills, having built this exact chair, he was a hive of infromation about choosing the best grain, the best boards, the best layout. Thankyou.

So... heres what I'm *planning* to build.... (copied from Hals website)







I'm using plans (first time ever), which I got from Hal Taylor 

http://www.haltaylor.com



Anyway.....






I've decided on sycamore, and am searching out some planks....






Getting some help, these are heavy!






Getting out the readies!!! A fully featured article will be coming shortly in a magazine shop near you (cough - plug). 






Whaa hoo, pleased I don't have to change this bandsaw blade too often 

Right..... skip many months.... into the "temporary workshop".....






I'm using a..... electric planer!

This stuff is thick, and I need to see the grain to place all the templates. It was supposed to be 63mm, but is quite generously over. So I don't feel bad wasting it through the electric planer.











Works a treat, the grain is visible. You don't need to clean off every last bit.

All stop now, whilst I get the templates ready...






There is going to be some nice grain in this board, shame its at the end. I can see the rays shining already, (sorry not the best shot).







Spray mounting the paper templates






Stick them to some 6mm ply. Decent stuff, I don't want any voids.






A few templates ready for cutting and sanding on the bandsaw. 






Don't hold your breath for installments, it'll be months before I have anything else. Still, its nice to be woodworking again, just the small issue of building a workshop acting as a bit of a natural brake on progress at the moment.

Adam


----------



## Lord Nibbo (17 Jan 2007)

Thats gona be a very nice project, can you make two ? Swmbo just seen your pics. :lol:


----------



## Philly (17 Jan 2007)

Looks like an exciting project, Adam!
Can't believe you cheated and bought the plans :wink: :lol: 
Look forward to seeing it come together,
Philly


----------



## Alf (17 Jan 2007)

Never mind cheating and buying the plans - what about using the electric planer?! :shock: And without safety gear, you naughty man. [-X 

Must admit I thought you were going to get the new workshop all squared off before you started, but I'm glad we won't have to wait.  Where'd you get the Sycamore? Or have I got to start buying blasted mags again to find out. :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Adam (17 Jan 2007)

Philly":w133ruuj said:


> Can't believe you cheated and bought the plans :wink: :lol:
> Philly



Yeah who could imagine there might be people out their stupid enough to make Maloof style chairs without a set of plans.

Adam :lol:


----------



## dedee (17 Jan 2007)

Excellant Adam.

I'm sure you'll do an excellant job. Quite a project to christen the new workshop with.

Andy


----------



## wizer (17 Jan 2007)

Lovely, Good Luck Adam

I have seen Chris's chair in the flesh and it is truly awe-inspiring! In fact, the missus has also seen it and has been nagging me to make one. Not quite up to that level of expertise yet!

Can't wait to see it progress.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2007)

looking forward to the installments as the adventure continues Aam.

the wood looks pretty good to me - where did you get it in the end?


----------



## Paul Chapman (17 Jan 2007)

That is going to be an interesting project, Adam. I often have a look at Chris' website and the one he built - it's a really nice chair 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## GCR (18 Jan 2007)

Rocking chairs are great fun both to make and use! Can I offer my experience of my first rocking chair? I made it at the end of my college course, in a bit of a rush because time was limited - one week! Although I had a design sorted out, I had no idea about the form /angle of the rockers. The net result was that all was well apart from the rockers which were too low at the front and the chair had a tendancy to settle nose down - just enough to be annoying! I have been associated with several other chairs since then and each time a full size mock up has been made so that one can sit in the chair and get the rocker curve/shape and angle sorted (any old scraps of wood will do - even an old chair will form the basis). Even a commercial design may not give you the ideal shape and motion and it is so easy to tailor a chair to your requirements. 

Bob


----------



## Adam (18 Jan 2007)

GCR":3b54xegy said:


> I had no idea about the form /angle of the rockers. The net result was that all was well apart from the rockers which were too low at the front and the chair had a tendancy to settle nose down



I'm doing it all from plans, and you get the option to slip a few strips in just before you screw the rockers on to find the perfect balance point. But fairly much thats just fine tuning. The main angles are set by the design.

One week BTW? 

Adam


----------



## GCR (18 Jan 2007)

In those days I was organised! (And I got a move on) Turned legs, drop in seat (which was not completed in the week), all in waxed cherry.

Bob


----------



## Adam (6 Feb 2007)

Boy, you do need a oscillating sander for some of those curves in the templates...

I'm multi-tasking with building the workshop... (see the other active thread). You can see all the parts piled up on the workbench....

Heres all the templates complete..






Choosing the best positions....






Heres the magazine picture...






And how it really was...

Spot the difference (and the blade is runing in this shot)






And heres why..... 






Trimmed a bit to come indoors..






Where every good woodworker keeps his timber - indoors!






Adam


----------



## gidon (6 Feb 2007)

Coming along very nicely - great project and WIP pics.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Feb 2007)

Adam,
Great to see some progress!


----------



## Adam (6 Feb 2007)

This piece is just too big - both to maneuvre onto the saw - or really for me to lift. So.... I must be nuts... but there we go.


----------



## Paul Chapman (7 Feb 2007)

Hand tools rule, OK :lol: :lol: Bet that was hard work.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (7 Feb 2007)

Tsk. No proper rip saw? Deary me. [-( Too short and too many teeth, musta taken some effort; I notice there's no picture of you _afterwards_.... :wink: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (7 Feb 2007)

Is it true they are called "Jet Cut" because they feel like the last owner used it to cut an aeroplane in half........? :wink: :lol: 
Looks like a real workout, Adam!
Do you have a drum sander? If not you can buy small ones for your drill press.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Adam (7 Feb 2007)

Alf":3894j3tf said:


> Tsk. No proper rip saw? Deary me. [-( Too short and too many teeth, musta taken some effort; I notice there's no picture of you _afterwards_.... :wink: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



No. Fortunately, thats the only 1 that needed to be rip cut like that. The other planks I managed to cross cut first on the TS, so not as bad. I gave up for the evening after finishing that cut.

Adam


----------



## PaulO (8 Feb 2007)

Which timber yard is that? Looks tidy and well laid out.


----------



## Adam (9 Feb 2007)

PaulO":1k9ykarv said:


> Which timber yard is that? Looks tidy and well laid out.



W L Wests, nr Petworth in Hampshire

Adam


----------



## worsley947 (27 Dec 2011)

I know this is an old thread bu does anyone know where the plas where bought from 
Or can anyone tell me where I can buy plans for a rocking chair
Many thanks
Dave


----------



## wizer (27 Dec 2011)

You can get them from Mike Hancock at Classic Hand Tools


----------

